# Record Swiss Automatic Diver 1960'S



## tsam (Sep 25, 2009)

*Hello*

*
*

*
Can anyone tell me about this or particular watches made by the same company around 1960 ?*

*
*

*
Also what sort of price would you expect to pay for one, I mean are these expensive ?*

*
*

*
Thanks.*















">















">


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi tsam

I don't know any information around these...however price wise there is a NOS one on ebay for $760 usd currently:

Record watch on ebay

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

flame said:


> Hi tsam
> 
> I don't know any information around these...however price wise there is a NOS one on ebay for $760 usd currently:
> 
> ...


Just had a look at BIN price he is asking for some of his others :swoon:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

shamelessly nicked of another site

Record was founded in 1903 in Tramelan as the Record Dreadnought S.A. In 1944, the first watches with hammer automatic movements were introduced, rotor automatics in 1952. Longines acquired Record in 1961 but the company did not survive the quartz crisis.

So i would say it,s a bit like Lanco who were aquired by Omega sort of ups their status a bit.

Have no idea as to value but it,s a good looking watch.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive seen these go around the Â£70-100 mark many times , the guy who has one up for $760 must be some sort of joker, no doubt some idiot will buy it tho


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

A very nice looking watch


----------

